# 2016 F-150 with Snowdogg Plow, not sure what to do about leveling



## ubercai (Jan 29, 2017)

So, after much research, with the requirements of a half-ton truck and crew cab, my dad and I had no choice but to get a Ford F-150 XLT with snow plow prep package. Snagged up one of the last two 2016 F-150s in Ontario with the snow plow prep package, with $8,000 discount before taxes. Vehicle was originally in Ottawa, moved to With Ford discount, supplier discount (I work for a supplier of Ford), Costco discount, and end-year clearance discount, we got the truck for just under $42,000 including taxes and licensing. The biggest challenge I had was GM does not honour their powertrain warranty if I elect to install a snow plow on their crew cab 1500, although it's technically more capable than Ford F-150 (3800lbs FGAWR vs 3600lbs on F150). With crew cab as a requirement, it limited us to only Ford F150. Ram uses electronic steering starting 2013 on Ram 1500 and was not recommended by Arctic dealers to put snow plows on. Plus my 2009 Ram 1500 always had small problems, so we didn't want a Ram this time around.

Now truck is purchased, I had to make a plow purchase. Between $6790 Meyers (Drive pro), $7000 Snowdogg (MD75), $7800 Fisher/Western (7'6" HTS), and $8000 Boss (7'6" HTX), I ended up buying the Snowdogg for it's stainless steel blade, 400 lbs weight - almost lightest in 7'6" plow category with roughly 27" height, and finally it's price. We probably sacrificed some easy-of-use, in terms on mounting on-and-off. But it's easier than the Arctic mount system, which is what we had before on a 2006 F150.

Sharing all this hopefully will help prospective buyer make decisions since I didn't find a lot useful info on the forum side.

Now, coming to the final questions for the rest of the forum.

The truck with the snow plow now sits a bit low on the front end, although still didn't bottom out yet. The plow dealer recommended a leveling kit. I ended up finding a few options, which has it's pros and cons:


Putting ballast in the truck bed behind the rear axle
We always did this before on the 06 F150.
This time around, Boss' website recommended about 630 lbs of ballast with their plow weighing about 430 lbs. So if snowdogg's plow is 400 lbs, I can probably be safe with 600 lbs of ballast. This will be roughly 9 bags of 30 kgs bags of either sand or ice. Easy enough.
But I am not sure if this will solve all the problems.
Plus all this weight would impact fuel economy a little.

Install a leveling kit
Leveling kit - $140
Installation cost - $150
Alignment cost - $80
Ride height and handling is permanently changed.
May have slightly more roller-over changes, although this should never happen

Install Timbren bumpers
Timbren front kits - $220?
Installation cost - $150?
No change in ride height and handling
Is it worth the money?

Overall, I think I'll definitely add the ballast. Now comes to the next two options, I'm leaning towards just doing the Timbren kit. However I want to ask the forum for advise and see what's your experience with these kinds of stuff. Hopefully another 2015-2017 F-150 owner would come along and already went through all this trouble.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Should always have ballast, not only for leveling and balancing, but also for traction. Can obviously modify the ballast as needed. Basically no cost too.

I'd add Timbrens to both the front and back - they work great, relatively cheap, and simple to stick on.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Add the ballest as you already know your "supposed ta".
Fuel mileage? It's a plow truck right? Fuel mileage and plow truck really don't mix well.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Be sure to use a counterweight to blance the truck.

And timbrens or airbags...

Or find a used plow truck for 6k then you wouldn't need to spend so mulch just to get the f150 capable
Of plowing a drive or 2 and t


----------



## ubercai (Jan 29, 2017)

hmm I guess the ballast is a given then regardless of leveling kits and such. I'll look into Timbren cost.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

ubercai said:


> hmm I guess the ballast is a given then regardless of leveling kits and such. I'll look into Timbren cost.


ubercai, go w/ frt. timbrens but install them yourself, don't pay $150 for the install. Go on you tube!
Rear ballast of 400lbs. min. Good luck man!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Most timbrens are pretty easy to install.


----------



## ubercai (Jan 29, 2017)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> ubercai, go w/ frt. timbrens but install them yourself, don't pay $150 for the install. Go on you tube!
> Rear ballast of 400lbs. min. Good luck man!


Thanks for the suggestion. I saw their generic video which seems simple enough. I got all the tools, just need to jack the truck up.


----------

